# Online auto registration renewal



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Look out - Mexico is growing up. I just successfully renewed the registration for our two cars online !! In years past we have spent up to a half day standing in various lines. Not this year. Ok - it took me about 4 hours at my laptop to figure out how to provide the required information (I had some trouble getting the payment from my bank associated with the 'policy') - but I enjoyed the challenge - and I think I am getting the hang of this Spanish language thing...

Still on Tuesday we need to visit the Transporte office to pick up the hologram/paper registration. We have a fixed appointment. Next room for improvement would be to mail it to us - but they probably still need to stamp all the paperwork 'six ways to Sunday'.

Well done Mexico !

(I can't envision a typical person going through the pain I just went through )


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Which state was this?


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

maesonna said:


> Which state was this?


Morelos - but it looked like it was setup for all of Mexico. I think each state has (will have) their own front end for access to hacienda.


----------

